# Emergency Alerting System



## Tommy Telephones (Nov 30, 2015)

Have a customer that has a separate building on their grounds. Inside the building is a gymnasium, a swimming pool and a weight room. They want me to price out a system for them that works like this.......

If there is an injury or emergency in the pool a lifeguard, or anyone, can hit 1 of 4 newly installed buttons that they want in all 4 corners of the pool area. That button will sound a siren and light up a flashing strobe. The gymnasium will work the same way as will the weight room. Down the hall is the coordinator's office and they have to be notified as well as have the ability to turn off the sirens from their office. 

Anyone ever work with a system like this ? Sounds like it kind of works similar to a fire alarm system and the pull box stations that come with them.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

A RIB, 8 mushroom switches, and horn strobe for each room


----------



## Tommy Telephones (Nov 30, 2015)

Basically yes. Can I get these together as a system or am I piecing it together part by part ?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

And with pool alarm you should add a relay to cut the pool pump(s) off when someone hit that emergecy button..


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

360max said:


> A RIB, 8 mushroom switches, and horn strobe for each room


I don't know whether it would be better to roll your own like that, or to use an alarm panel. Mushroom switches could be wired in as sensors. Not necessarily a fire alarm panel, a burglar alarm panel would do the job. 

If you use an alarm panel, a keypad in the office would show which area has the trouble. You could have it dial out. I am sure there are other features you might find useful if they ask for add ons etc. 

I'd think there would be a little less liability with an alarm panel.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I would go with an alarm panel.
You can use whatever switch you want and label any contact what you want it to be.
Next step is finding a display to interface with the system.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

I have done quite a few of those in local public school pool areas. They are all integrated with the building's fire alarm system, the reason being that* a situation in the pool area is a potential life-safety issue.* They do not set off the whole fire alarm system or call the FD when activated, but they do sound a local supervisory alarm at the main panel and remote annunciators, as well as calling out local ambulance services via multi-channel dial-out transponder. The pool area emergency devices can also fire selected AV notification appliances only, as desired. Being integral to the FA system, it is all tested and re-certified annually. Works very well.


----------

